# Pope Francis cites JRR Tolkien in essay on storytelling



## 1stvermont (May 28, 2022)

Pope Francis cites JRR Tolkien in essay on storytelling​








Pope Francis cites JRR Tolkien in essay on storytelling


The pope referred to the ‘Lord of the Rings’ author in the afterword to a new book.




www.catholicnewsagency.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 1, 2022)

This is very cool to see! Even Pope Francis loves Lord of the Rings, and how could you not? It is so wonderful. Thank you for sharing. I love the part about tales also, and it has ever been one of my favorite quotes. Glad to see that I am not alone in my story preference.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Glad to see that I am not alone in my story preference.


Elbereth, you will ne'er be alone; evermore will I be with you!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 2, 2022)

Indeed it shall be, would that such time might e'er last, but alas, all things must end. Even time will fade away, and ne'er shall anything be the same. Yet it is not so now, and so indeed rejoice!

_Such times may not last forever._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Jun 2, 2022)

Rejoice indeed!

_Live life to the fullest, no matter how short it may be, for every single second is valuable._


----------

